# My Haunted Family Portrait



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Just had this painted for us by a friend. Its gonna be our centerpiece to the living room. I tried to fit it in a frame similar to the one I want but it cut a little off the edges and bottom. In the original you see more of my wife and son. Still, looks good and u get most of the picture anyways. heheh








EDIT: Redid the sample and now its showing the full portrait. Much better.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is friggin' awesome! Your friend has talent.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

very cool...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I likee!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

DOes your friend do this for a living? I want one!!! so jelous!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome portrait haha!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love it!!! I wish I had friends with talent like that!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

AzKittie74 said:


> DOes your friend do this for a living? I want one!!! so jelous!


So do I!!

Thats a great piece.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Awsome. what a wonderful idea. I would never take it down.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Definitely a mantle portrait


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah its pretty cool huh?
We want it in a frame just like above.
And it will replace the usual old family portraits most people get.
It suits us better!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

too too awsome man!i'm working on demonic pics of my family, but thats just terrific!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool. Very Adams family meets Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, thats the feel I was going for. Classic Haunted Mansion, Addams Family and simpsons tree house. heheh
I asked him to make the wife like Morticia Addams/Elvira, my son like a tree house of horror/Addams character and make me resemble Vincent Price.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool BH..
That's a great family portrait


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Your friend should offer a service for this. I'm sure if the prices were reasonable he/she could get a good amount of takers from the various halloween forums.

Just a thought


----------

